# PSA - Mt Diablo closed today



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Just came back from an attempt to ride Diablo during the weather break and was denied at the Northgate side. According to the ranger, park is closed due to road "washouts and slides". Not even allowing bikes. Bummer.
Return home...drink beer. I'll survive.


----------



## picview (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you know if they'll be open tomorrow, and if so if it's going to be in ridable condition?

Is there a number that I can call to get authoritative answer?

edit: I just called 925-837-2525, and the recorded information regarding road closure confirmed the closure today, and also said that they're hoping to have it open by tomorrow.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

climbed the north side to the top and descended the south. All is good. Be careful of debris. Definitely windy today. 45mph at the top


----------



## Wiru (Nov 21, 2012)

Well looks like I will have to ride the Mt Diablo more this year. Now that I am in the Death Ride again


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone that can complete the death ride, gets my full respect.


----------



## Wiru (Nov 21, 2012)

LOL!! My only goal is not puke twice on Carson this year like I did last year! Carson did kick my butt:cryin:. I plan on conquering it this time around. I did finish but it was hard for sure.:thumbsup:


w-g said:


> Anyone that can complete the death ride, gets my full respect.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Diablo repeats in May and June! Usually in the weeks before the Death Ride I see 10-20 riders doing repeats when I'm doing them. If you can feel ok after three Diablos then the Death Ride won't be too bad.


----------

